# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari i nje mergimtari/e

## Ilirana

Ajo dhe loti i saj 
.....
E diel e rëndomtë e fundjavës. Koha ishte me diell se vetë rrezet e diellit kishin depërtuar në dritaren time gjysmë të mbyllur me roleta  ... rrezet e dellit kishin rënë në dhomë e reflektonin dritën e tyre në pasqyrën time si në mëngjeset e pranverës, kur ke kureshtjen të zgjuar për çdo ditë se do të vijë dielli të të falë në sy dashurinë e përkëdheljen e tij....
Nuk ishin vetëm rrezet e dellit atë mëngjes që kishin trokitur në portën time, po në ndërdijen time ishin zgjuar ca kujtime shkollore mbasi.... bashkë me diellin në gjumë me kish ardhur në ëndërr edhe shoqja ime e shkollës....
Ka kohë që ajo ishte tërhequr nga bisedat e zjarrta e të pafundme. Ajo ishte si një yll që ishte shkëputur e rënë nga qielli për mua, pasi që  ditë as natë nuk na ndante ...
Rrugën e shkollës e bënim bashkë, bashkë me një bankë e kur qeshnim na kishte zili tërë shkolla.
Në orët e mësimit ishim të disiplinuara, por edhe nëse qeshnim pa dashur asnjëri nuk na pengonte se e qeshura ishte një sëmundje ngjitëse, me një humor të lehtë i involvonte të gjithë në të qeshurën e saj, madje edhe mësuesin apo edhe profesorin... Ajo nuk qeshte kurrë pa vend.
E një ditë për çudi të gjithë kur prishem qetësinë e një profesori, që ishte edhe përgjegjës shkolle dhe një personalitet në vete...  të gjithë, jo vetëm që ia kishim frikën por edhe e respektonin të gjithë ...
Për çudi ajo në atë situatë me sharmin e saj e elanin që kishte tha:  unë për veten time nuk dijë pse këta qeshin po do ishte mirë që për një të qeshur pas shpine mos t`i mbetemi borxh profesorit por t`i themi pse qeshim e me siguri edhe profesori do na falë dhe do qeshet bashkë me ne... dhe vërtet ndodhi ashtu. Ajo jo që e bëri tërë kl. e profesorin të qesh, por edhe nga vërejtja e tërë kl na shpëtojë, gjë që edhe na bëri të jemi kl. më e mirë në periodën që kishte shkolla traditë të ndjekë Aksionin klasa më e mirë e nxënësi më i mirë...e kuptohet asaj i takoi vendi i parë në tri paralelet, sa kishte një drejtim...nga ajo ditë edhe raportet me profesorin, që kishte qëndrim autoritar, u bën për ne pothuajse më të favorshme.
Ne ishim krenarë që ajo jetën e kuptonte ndryshe nga ne... e në veçanti ajo vetë ishte krenare se jeta e dashuria për të ishin të lidhura me një fjongo, ndërsa ajo sikur i kishte të dyja në duar...
Jetën  ajo e kuptonte duke dashuruar e duke marrë rrezet e diellit, aromën e luleve, e duke pasuruar horizontin e diturisë. E motivuar për mësime, për të punuar e lexuar, ajo edhe ne po na falte shkëndijat e para. Më vonë bëmë Fletushkën shkollore me aktivitetet tona e ajo pa dyshim filloi me shkrimet e saja....
Ne e kishim si motivim punën e elanin e saj....Ajo edhe në pushim të orëve gjithnjë mbante diç në dorë... një libër, një poezi, një hartim, një tregim, një gazete etj.
Kur një ditë ajo në pushimin e gjatë po lexonte me zë, e ne ishim mbledhur afër saj, ajo po lexonte një gazetën Bota e Re... Nën maskën e mysafirëve (Ibrahim Kadriu mos gabofsha)...e tërë shkolla ishte mbledhur e dëgjonim pa zë, të heshtur e plotë kureshtje për guximin e saj... ishte plotë dy javë mbas Demonstratave të `81... ajo e mbaroi leximin... kur ia bëhu një nga profesorët se ndërtesa për ballë shkollës ishte ajo e policisë... e ata kishin alarmuar pse nxënësit janë tubuar... Gazeta iu mor nga dora e ajo si t`ishte një aktore e gjallë e ngjarjeve bile as hapin, as syrin nuk trembi; ja gazeta, kjo e botuar në Prishtine...
Për ta lexuar është.... mori rrugën për në klasë, nga ajo ditë e tërë shkolla e shikonte me një sy tjetër. Kishte një muaj më parë që kishin bërë presion në të në mbledhjen e mbajtur nga LKJ...e cila kishte detyrë që njerëzit të rrinin urtë e mos të përhapnin propagandë apo të ngjallnin një fryme të re...
Ajo një javë më parë, në mbledhjen e mbajtur nga lidhja e rinisë ku merrnin pjesë përfaqësues të komunës dhe vetë kryetarja e asaj kohe M.B., i mahniti të gjithë me mendimin e saj sa të matur e dinjitoz... Kur bën propozimin e anëtarëve të ri në LKJ, e para ishte ajo që propozohej, bile me një herë një detyrë me një post i afrohej.... por, ajo me sharmin e saj dhe çapkëne si ishte mori fjalën mbasi gati miratuan pa e pyetur se a do pranonte... e gjithë masa me duar lartë ishin për po... e ajo tha: me falni, a ka mundësi t`i them dy fjalë...
Ju faleminderit që me besoni këtë post dhe që me ofroni një anëtarësim që çdo i ri e lakmon, por mua sikur me duket se nuk jam edhe ajo që mendoni ju.... sepse, unë në mesin e shkollës sonë shoh vajza shumë më të gatshme e që janë në gjendje të mos kursejnë kohën e tyre për këto aktivitete... unë nuk e shoh veten të më besohet një detyrë aq me përgjegjësi... jo se kam frikë, por s`kam kohë... këto ditë kam edhe një motër të vogël dhe me duhet t`i ndihmojë nënës më shumë në shtëpi... pastaj, koha për të mësuar, për përgatitjen e dramës që
kemi për ta vënë në skenë nuk me mjafton...ju lutem për mirëkuptim... Asnjëri nuk po i besonte këto që ajo po i fliste aq qartë e rrjedhshëm. Por, unë e dija ku e kishte ajo qëllimin. Nuk donte të jetë në LKJ. Të jetë...
Ajo sërish mori fjalën dhe tha: kam një propozim...përmendi tre emra   të vajzave dhe të një shoku të kl. Për mendimin tim, tha, këta janë shumë më të shkathët se unë dhe e meritojnë këtë anëtarësim... E në postin e saj propozoi një vajzë të kl. sy II, tha ajo është një ndër vajzat më aktive e suksesi nuk i mungon, as koha.
E falënderuan të gjithë, përveç njërit që kishte ardhur nga komuna i cili e shikonte me admirim por edhe me një qik xhelozi, sikur me vete thoshte si ka mundësi të mos pranojë kjo ... iu drejtua duke i thënë: shiko, në mbledhjen e ardhshme do të shohim, bile për herën tjetër të kesh kohë më shumë sepse kemi nevojë për një nxënëse si ju.
Ajo nga ajo ditë fillojë të admirohet nga shumë shoqe e shokë. Ishte tejmase e zgjuar... edhe profesorët i linte pa tekst... kur ajo bënte ndonjë pyetje, profesori ose bëhej se nuk e shihte e dëgjonte ose i thoshte se në orën tjetër do t`i përgjigjej, sepse tani është fundi i orës....
E, një profesor i ri, që kishte ardhur plotë elan, një dite për përgjigjen e saj tha: po të kishte notë më të madhe se pesa, ti do të ishe e para që do ta merrje...
Ajo ishte si dielli, si vetë rrezja... ne mundoheshim të marrim sa më shumë rreze, sa më shumë thesar prej saj... me një fjalë të gjithëve na bënte për vete dhe ne e çmonim zgjuarsinë e saj, vërtet e meritonte të çmohej. 
Por, edhe për të jeta ishte një rrugë nëpër errësirë e me plotë befasira...
Plagët që të shkakton jeta duhej t`i merrnim ashtu siç i sillte fati, me shpresë se koha do i shëron... apo deri sa nga kriza të dalim e gëzimi të na rikthehet. 
Jeta e saj ishte ngushtë e lidhur me librin, nuk bënin pa njëra tjetrën. Teksa një ditë ajo u bë e heshtur e iu iku të gjitha bisedave dhe kontakteve me njerëzit... asgjë më nuk i zgjonte kureshtjen, vetëm mësimet...
E pamë atë me lot në sy, kur lajmi u përhapë në shkollë se tre profesorët tanë ishin arrestuar.... ne heshtëm të gjithë, e vetëm ajo u shkreh në vajë, lotin nuk e fshehu....
Atë ditë pamë se asaj iu ngri buzëqeshja në buzë... kush do na jepte mësim neve tani? kuadro të përshtatura! Këtë e kishte ndier ajo e para ... Ishte një kohë e rëndë për ne nxënësit, duhej syqeltësi sepse besimi ishte rrënuar... Situatat si ato i bënin njerëzit labilë dhe, mbase, i ndryshonin tërësisht për të keq... e si të thyheshin barrierat pastaj... 
Ajo ishte pa dyshim e para që u tërhoq në vetmi. Pikëllimi i saj reflektohej në tërë klasën. Ndërsa, profesorët që erdhën për t`i zëvendësuar ata që i burgosen, filluan sikur të mos kishte ndodhur asgjë...
Si sot me kujtohet kur një profesor kërkoi të prezantohemi me emra e mbiemra, ajo ishte e katërta me radhë dhe tha: Shkurte Fejza hahahhaa Zot asnjë njeri nuk bëri zë, se ajo ishte shumë serioze... profesori tërë orën nuk luajti nga karrigia, duke e vështruar e kërkuar emrin e saj...s`e gjente dot...
Ah nga ajo ditë e kuptuam se në sytë e saj ishte fikur një fije drite e bashkë më të edhe diç më shumë... ajo kishte humbur një njeri të saj që e përkrahte në çdo hap, por, ishte aq e fortë sa dhembjen nuk donte ta ndajë me askënd... ajo kishte vendosur të mbyllet më tërë dhembjen e saj në vetvete... ishte betuar që jetën ta shikojë me sy tjetër, por dhe ta dojë atë si kurrë më parë, për çka çdokush do t`ia kishte zili një ditë... E, loti saj një ditë do të ishte lot gëzimi....
Tani ajo jeton diku e lumtur, por ka vite që nuk jemi parë... 
Besoj se nëse ka rast t`i lexoi këta rreshta, do ta rigjejmë njëra tjetrën në këto kujtime të pashlyera... 
Nga larg e përqafoj dhe i fali një lot plot mall mërgimtareje...


31.10.06

----------


## Ilirana

> Ajo dhe loti i saj 
> .....25.mars 1983
> E diel e rëndomtë e fundjavës. Koha ishte me diell se vetë rrezet e diellit kishin depërtuar në dritaren time gjysmë të mbyllur me roleta  ... rrezet e dellit kishin rënë në dhomë e reflektonin dritën e tyre në pasqyrën time si në mëngjeset e pranverës, kur ke kureshtjen të zgjuar për çdo ditë se do të vijë dielli të të falë në sy dashurinë e përkëdheljen e tij....
> Nuk ishin vetëm rrezet e dellit atë mëngjes që kishin trokitur në portën time, po në ndërdijen time ishin zgjuar ca kujtime shkollore mbasi.... bashkë me diellin në gjumë me kish ardhur në ëndërr edhe shoqja ime e shkollës....
> Ka kohë që ajo ishte tërhequr nga bisedat e zjarrta e të pafundme. Ajo ishte si një yll që ishte shkëputur e rënë nga qielli për mua, pasi që  ditë as natë nuk na ndante ...
> Rrugën e shkollës e bënim bashkë, bashkë me një bankë e kur qeshnim na kishte zili tërë shkolla.
> Në orët e mësimit ishim të disiplinuara, por edhe nëse qeshnim pa dashur asnjëri nuk na pengonte se e qeshura ishte një sëmundje ngjitëse, me një humor të lehtë i involvonte të gjithë në të qeshurën e saj, madje edhe mësuesin apo edhe profesorin... Ajo nuk qeshte kurrë pa vend.
> E një ditë për çudi të gjithë kur prishem qetësinë e një profesori, që ishte edhe përgjegjës shkolle dhe një personalitet në vete...  të gjithë, jo vetëm që ia kishim frikën por edhe e respektonin të gjithë ...
> Për çudi ajo në atë situatë me sharmin e saj e elanin që kishte tha:  unë për veten time nuk dijë pse këta qeshin po do ishte mirë që për një të qeshur pas shpine mos t`i mbetemi borxh profesorit por t`i themi pse qeshim e me siguri edhe profesori do na falë dhe do qeshet bashkë me ne... dhe vërtet ndodhi ashtu. Ajo jo që e bëri tërë kl. e profesorin të qesh, por edhe nga vërejtja e tërë kl na shpëtojë, gjë që edhe na bëri të jemi kl. më e mirë në periodën që kishte shkolla traditë të ndjekë Aksionin klasa më e mirë e nxënësi më i mirë...e kuptohet asaj i takoi vendi i parë në tri paralelet, sa kishte një drejtim...nga ajo ditë edhe raportet me profesorin, që kishte qëndrim autoritar, u bën për ne pothuajse më të favorshme.
> ...


Ilirana
ps. 25 Mars.1983 ( Ishte bere Aksioni me madhe i UDB ate kohe qe mbahej mend ne tri fshatra te anes se D... me mbi 40 makina policie...per te bugosurit e Albanikosit....)

----------


## Ilirana

*Ditë me Diell...

7 shtator 91...në qytetin NN dielli me rrezet e tij thuajse për herën e fundit po më falte ngrotësinë e shpirtit, po me dhuronte përqafimin e tij të fundit. E unë në rrugën time të gjatë, bashkë më ato rreze mëngjesore, po merrja më vete aromën e Kosovës për ta ruajtur në thellësinë e shpirtit si ngushëllim sa herë që malli të më kaploj larg, larg vendlindjes... 

Unë po qaja me lotët shi. Dhimbja që po ikja m`i rëndonte gjithnjë e më shumë hapat e mia. I shikoja njerëzit që hapëronin aty pari. Disa dukeshin me fytyra të buzëqeshura, ca të tjerë të molisur nga hallet, barra shekullore e mjerimit dhe varfëria që veçmë kishte trokitur pothuajse në çdo portë të atdheut tim. Aty-këtu shiheshin fëmijë, ardhur pa faj në këtë botë të trisht, që bënin sikur loznin me top në mungesë topi apo kushedi edhe imagjinonin ndonjë park lojërash për ta të pa qenë... 

Të gjithë njerëzit e qytetit NN sikur nxitonin atë mëngjes për t`i kryer punët dhe obligimet e tyre të ditës. Për ta po fillonte një ditë e re, mbase edhe e zakonshme si ditët tjera. Kurse për mua një ditë e dhimbshme dhe po aq e pazakonshme që do më shpiente në një rrugë të panjohur.... Edhe nata e fundit qe e errët. Dy çanta me rroba të fëmijëve ishin ato që tregonin se ne po iknin dikah larg. Për vete as që kisha menduar se nuk doja asgjë të mirrja. Vetëm rrobat në trup do më mjaftonin, thosha. Ahhh unë po ikja për atje ku i thonin: Mërgim... atje ku iknin shumë e shumë dhe prej nga nuk u kthyen kurrë...

Një ditë më parë qytetin NN njerëzit e kishin vershuar si lumë për t`i dhënë lamtumirën e fundit ushtarit F, që ishte kthyer në arkivol. Tek porta e familjes së tij pashë se si njerëzit tanë nga të gjitha trevat hynin e dilnin, fjalë ngushëlluese të përziera më lotë. Askush nuk mund të pajtohej me vdekjen e tij në ushtri, ai ishte vrarë nga dora e fshehtë mizore si shumë të rinj shqiptarë që nënave iu kthyen në arkivole. Edhe F.K nuk po i kthehej nga armata vrastare përqafimit të nënës, por tashmë për të fundit herë i kthehej prehjes në dheun e Kosovës, e cila gati çdo ditë po përqafonte në gjirin  e saj bijtë e vet më të mirë.  

...Plagët rriteshin në Kosovën time, dëbimi nga puna po merrte përmasa të mëdha, bashkë më varfërinë edhe burgosjet e terrori institucional ndaj shqiptarëve po trokisnin në të gjitha portat tona.. Nënë Tereza po shpërndante ndihma, por ato sikur humbnin rrugën deri tek ata më nevojtarët dhe shkonin tek ata të mëkëmburit....eh ironi e kohës, gjithnjë ka qenë ashtu... por nejse, kohë migjeniane po vinte. 

Thonë se mbi të gjitha është shëndeti, e kjo mua po më coptonte zemrën copë-copë... cila nënë nuk lutet të ketë një foshnje të shëndoshë... por mua koha ma luante me hile... ahh  kisha sjellur në jetë foshnjën time ditën kur gjakatarët serbë me helme kimike helmatosen shpirtrat dhe trupat tanë... isha prekur edhe unë nga ai helm duke ndihmuar nxënësit shqiptarë që i sillnin të lemerisur tek spitalet...

Mjekët në Kosovë me këshilluan se shpëtimi i vetëm për foshnjën time do të ishte  dërgimi në ndonjë klinikë në Perëndim... dhe kisha vetëm tri javë shpresë nëse do të arrija Perëndimin për ta mbajtur në jetë djalin tim të vetëm, të sapolindur...

Ora po binte 11:30 e në duhej nisur rrugës së gjatë dhe të panjohur... vetëm hapi i parë po mungonte ...

Njerëzit që kisha për rreth me shikonin të shtanguar, ata lexonin në sytë e mi pikëllimin, e sytë nuk kisha forcë t`ua drejtoj... e heshtur qëndroja, koka më ishte renduar plumb nga mendimet e pagjumë, hamendja kishte filluar të më kaploj: vallë nga t`ia mbaja, cilin hap të bëja? Motra e vogël ma këpuste shpirtin, e doja më shumë se sytë e ballit...Nëna në anën tjetër lotët sikur i gëlltiste që të mos ia shihja unë, por e dija këmbët nuk po e mbanin... E vëllau i dashur që kishte ardhë një ditë më parë më tha: ndarjen nuk e përballoj motër... dhe loti i rrëshqiti nëpër faqe... i përqafoj fort fëmijët duke iu thënë: daja nuk ju harron kurrë... u përqafuam më lotë, pastaj iku i heshtur... ndarja po na hynte në mes... ahhhh hija e vëllaut më rri e fiksuar edhe sot në sy... 

Sa e përmallueshme është ndarja. Thonë se vendet më të dhimbshme janë stacionet, aty lulët ujitën vetëm nga lotët në vend të ujit... dikush derdhë lotë gëzimi për bashkimet, e dikush lotë dhimbjeje për ndarjet... E, unë po ndahësha nga njerëzit e mi më të dashur... sikur të mundja do të kisha ikur pa u hetuar fare, por ja... Ehhhh jeta, sa shumë po të sfidoka... 

*  *  *
Hapi më i rendë që bëra në jetë ishte ajo ditë e 7 shtaorit, kur u largova nga Kosova ime. Fjala më mungonte e pikëllimi më lexohej në fytyrë dhe në sy, frymëmarrja më ndalonte, shpirti më këputej... qetësi, heshtje varri... katër veta po linin shtëpinë... Po ku do vete ku?, më pëshpëriste një zë i brëndshëm. Ahhh në mërgim, atje ku ai që vajti nuk u kthye më, atje po ikë dhe unë me filizët e mi....

Përqafime me shtrëngim duarsh, me dëshirat e ndrydhura, me fjalët: mos na harroni, na shkruani, kujdes djalin... E sa e sa lotë të pa ngjyrë dhe fjalë të pathëna mbeten prapa derisa ne ikëm me kokë menjanë... pa e shikuar njëri-tjetrin në sy që t`mos ia shohim lotin...secili me dhembjen e tij të ndrydhur brenda vetës...  

...U nisem rrugës së gjatë dhe të panjohur. Ftohtësi e acartë kishte zënë vend në mua...lotët më kishin lodhur, afër tetë 8 orë kishte që më rridhnin pandalur... as foshnja ime nuk qetësohej... po hallin kush te na dinte se... e vargjet e këngës Oj Kosovë oj nëna ime, që na shoqëruan gjatë udhëtimit, ma nxorren jashtë edhe lotin e fundit... 

Ishte ditë me diell. 7 shtator!


Diku në Mergim...shtator 1991*

----------


## Çaushi

*Te pergezoj dhe falenderoj pa mase qe zgjodhe te ndash me ne kete "Ditar...." !!!
Nuk citova asnje paragrafe te ketij shkrimi qe ke sjell sot, e di pse!? 

Sepse, secili nga paragrafet me dukej me i veqante dhe me i dhimbshem se tjetri...
secili mbante ne vetvete nje cope dhimbje te Atdheut tend me emrin Kosove!

Per mua qe nje pershkrim jashtazakonisht i bukur, (edhe pse i dhimbshem) teper orgjinal i shkruar shume...shume me shpirt e me emocione te medha...Tamam sikur ky "ditar..." rrodhi jeta e shqiptareve te Kosoves, me lotpritje e lotpercjellje!

Mire te lexofshim tutje e nderuar!*

----------


## Ilirana

> *Te pergezoj dhe falenderoj pa mase qe zgjodhe te ndash me ne kete "Ditar...." !!!
> Nuk citova asnje paragrafe te ketij shkrimi qe ke sjell sot, e di pse!? 
> 
> Sepse, secili nga paragrafet me dukej me i veqante dhe me i dhimbshem se tjetri...
> secili mbante ne vetvete nje cope dhimbje te Atdheut tend me emrin Kosove!
> 
> Per mua qe nje pershkrim jashtazakonisht i bukur, (edhe pse i dhimbshem) teper orgjinal i shkruar shume...shume me shpirt e me emocione te medha...Tamam sikur ky "ditar..." rrodhi jeta e shqiptareve te Kosoves, me lotpritje e lotpercjellje!
> 
> Mire te lexofshim tutje e nderuar!*


I nderuar Zotria Çaushi,

me vije mire e para per pergezimin!FLM. per Koplimentin apo mbeshtetjen  e mora si nje motivim ne vazhdim ...Po qe ndaje Ditarin me lexushit e FSh. mendoje se ja vlen,duke u nisur nga ajo; se ashtu si perjetova une ndarjen me Kosoven ( me gojen plote theme: e kane perjetuar qindra e mija shqipetare...qe moti...po secili ka dhembjet ne vete e te veqanta!
E dij se mergimi eshte i hidhur e per  ne Shqiptaret ne veqanti..., qe ne vogli kur Nena loke...me thoshte te lexoja;
* Mitrua kur u martua...* e ajo me malle kujtonte bijat e bijet qe ishin i ikur ne Turqi...
E nje e veqant tek une ka 6/7 vjeqare pa hy ne shkolle  babai me kishte ikur ne mergim...e u rrita me mallin e tij...pritje precjellje e lot me kishte shkuar jeta...
se doja e baban si çdo voglushe qe nuk mund paramendon jeten pa baba...
Per ate ai, ishte betuar se ate rruge do na kursente neve duke na bere kushte qe mos te merrnin rrugtimin e gjate si ai kurr...
E  dij se nuk jame fajtore, se jame ketu mergim une po kohet e pa kohe na ben te lem vatrat tona...
Po une theme: * mergimi ka nje te keqe,  se nuk i dihet Denimi!*( deri kur do rrim....

Ilirana

----------


## Ilirana

*Serish Pranvera…
Ditari im i dashur, dua te ndjeje nga large Pranveren ne  token time...ne atdheun tim...kete Pranvere te vonuar...mars.2012
Ajo po vije  me ngadale ,me qapa te leht po troket  ne zemrat e njerzeve te tokes sime… sikur don ti zgjoje nga ai gjumi i rend …
Dimeror  qe  i kishte molisur nga Debora   e acari  qe ju kishte bere ; dite te renda Diemeri…
Pranvera po vije me vonese ne Kosoven time, pranvera nje sy shkel  çdo peme  e druri te zhveshur lakuriq…sikur  don te ju fale 
Shpresen  deri ne diten e vona te Vjeshtes….sikur ne vesh ju peshperit  deri athere do jeme me ju…
Pranvera do te vije kete here me renkime e  Zemra te thyera nga : deshprimi, mellefi, varferia,korupcioni,Injoranca  …

Pranvera   i ka shkelur syrin edhe Prekazit  Legjendar.e gjason se edhe Vorret e Prekazit( Deshmoreve) ku Ademi  e Hamza roje ju bejne…
Kete pranvere edhe Vorret po flasin  e kane ngrit zerin bile larte ; me çdo qytetar a vizitor  qe ju ben ndere atyre!
E me behet sikur thote:“Prekazi i Adem Jasharit,nuk eshte me,qe moti  i ter Kosove ! Ku shkele kembe Shqipetari e merre fryme….

Me behet sikur shof ate Trim Mali me Pelerin mbi Supe , kah ecen me ate Qendrim Kreshniku,sjell koken ; hej, hej….jo , jo 
Per kete Kosove ( Kosove me fusnote*) nuk shpraza dyfekun    me tim Bire   e tane  Familjaret   mu bashkuan pa u hamendur per te ikur….
Oh,  Besa, moj Besa… Lum Baca per Ty!
Qe nen ankthin e Bresherin e Makineris  Serbe qendrove e Mbijetove te tregosh  e gjalle Historin e Baces ti!!!
Mos ngurro  moj Lule Drenice Tregoju se Baca Luften e ka Bere Duke Kenduar …  jo per poste …po, po….
Kur Pranvera te vije, te gezoje te gjithe njesoje… ne Liri!
Eh…po mire e pate thene Baca Hames …mire e kish ai qe ate kohe…e po  e dinte ai mire se ishte largepames…
Se Luften  duhej ta bente dikush tjeter… e dikush tjeter duhet ti  marre Frytat! Lengjende e Gjalle  Prekazi!
Andaj sa here te vije Pranvera , arome Lirie  ajo sjelle…ne ter Kosoven….
Pranvera ne Kosove, nuk po len njerzit te marrin fryme lire kete here, se Depresionet Kolektive nga  Fusnota* qe moren…
E kane bere Kosoven e njerzit e tokes sime …po edhe neve qe jemi large…te  rrenkojne  e te hapen plaget e vjetra e te lind nje 
Deshprim …( qe nje studim keto dita me ra me lexuar …sa here njeriu ka  deshprim) apo i thyeht zemra ; ka pasoja; plasaritje ne zemer  mbesin…
Si vrage-apo gjurme….kete duhet te ja dim per ndere atyre qe …nuk kane mendje te zgjuar per Atdhe po  lakija e parase  e qe te jeme ne Karrike…
Ju ka verbuar Syte e besa me pare keta mbas Bregu kurr jo…se nuk posedojne ate zgjuarsi  politike!???
Pranvera ,kete here , ne Kosove erdhi e mori Kosoven per Dore e  e qoi ne Konferenca  Rajonale….per kete valle kemi nevoje ???!!!!
Pranvera qe duam te shkojme ne Europe… mund te shkohet ne njiqind  rruge tjera…jo  te bejme Kopromise te nje pasnjeshme qe neser te 
Ju shkatojme kunderthenje Historike e dhembje e deshprim-… ne djale mbas djali… mos mund te vlersojne apo te din çka kemi dashur e a kemi qene te gjithe 
Njerze te Deshtuar …ne ter Historin tone Shqiptare ne Kosove….
Pranvera me te mira   presin  brezat e ri qe kane lindur e po rriten ne Kosoven e Lire….


Ilarana*

----------


## Ilirana

*Sot ne kete dite Pranvere te vone,
desha e dua te pershendeti e te ju dergoje keto pake Rreze mergi te mbeshtjella me mall mergimtari/e juve kudo qe merrni Fryme!
Desha e dua te te ju theme se kete vit Pranvera po vie si"Balsam"per shpirtin e te gjithe atyre qe me vite e vite priten Pranvera; Demostratave,te perndjekurve te arratisjes-mergimit pa kthim,te burgosjeve masive.Pranverave prapa Grilave te hekurta,te vdekjeve ne lindje...Pranvera.....
te trazuara,Helmuara me nje fjale te Praverave me dhimbje e loot ne sy!ah vetum per te zhdukurit nuk po merr fund??!!! Lutem zotit e ishalla edhe ai fat te ndriqohet...
...sot si thone; i thira kokes  sime,shume gjera mu kujtuan te  ...shume....po nje qe do ju bej nje qike me qesh ndoshta edhe juve...
ishte dite vizite ne Burge vizitat beheshin çdo dy jave ...une takohesha me nene time a nje vella te vogel para Dyerve te Burgut...diku ne Kosove( se vija nga prishtina si studente)...aty ishin te gjithe si familjar, ishim ber...embla e hidhura kujtime te mija...
Une kisha nje malle per nje familjar qe ne fakt e doja shume...po edhe kisha pas pedagog...te afert te dashur e une ndihesha si princesh ...e me nje fjale ishte Krenaria ime qe ndjeja me te...
Ditari im i dashur... po shfletoje..e lexoje...
Vizite te Burgoserve ne Gjxxxx Mars....1986...

Sot...ishta dita me lumutur per mora rrugen ne Kodra e Diellit... me shpejtesi ecja e koken larte sikur doja te gjitheve te ju theme: Sot po shkoje me Vizituar Vellan...( mbasi nje vella kisha Ushtar...babain ne mergim...e une kisha mbet me madhja per te te gjitha hallet qe na vinin mua e nenes...Ah, Xhaxha nuk kame me...ai ka Vdekur...kame dajen  qe kujdeset per ne si Babai...po ai ne Vizite nuk vjene se ne Parti)
Shoqet me kishin perqafuar e porosite te fala te Burgoserve....e me dukej se ato te fala i shtregoja ne gji...e mbaja forte qe tu a theme ...para Grilave...une e ata mbrapa...se vizita te lira nuk kishin ...
Po mendoja ...ne Atobusin Prishite Gjxxxx ...per kend me ma ka marre malli...e kend dua te shof sot me me deshire... nje ndjenje e perzier sikur me tha nga brendia ate ... do e shofesh sot po deshe ...me vete thash; ah, deshira tjeter e mundesia tjeter... po....ndoshta ia perserita vetes sime ...
Sa arrita para Burgut...  te gjithe syt kah une...se vizitat kishin filluar... e une nje qike me vonese...po e dija se te paret kurr nuk ishim...

Te gjithe e dinin ...nje plake Babai nje te Burgosuri...me kapi per krahu sa mbrrina une pa u pershendet pa as nje njeri ....shko mbrapa...atij polici e thuaj edhe une jame motra e tij...
ishin nje burre e nje grua ne moshe ...vizitonin djalin e tyre...une nuk dija nje here se çka po ndodhe me mua haha...kisha frige...ku shkon ? ti as emrin as sot nuk ia di? haha se ai ishte i pa njohur i ri ate dite! thash jame qika e pleqeve perpara vellaun vizitoj hahahha e me dukej hapi e koha zgjatinin me vite...
....Une e re shume e re ai ishte mbi 24 vite ishte edhe ai i ri!
Une sa hyra pash personin qe doja ta vizitoja ne Dite Pranvere hahah se kisha paramenduar ...po si ti flisja ishte nje UDB qe na njifte te dyt e u hapit kur me pa mua se e dinte ken kam vella....e kend isha me pa.... po u ber i mire e iku qe te mund une ti flisja atij qe doja ...
se pa qene i shkruar ne listen familjare nuk mundeshe me vizituar ...haha une nuk isha ...
ai Djali shikonte baben e vet e nenen....e nuk kuptonte pse une isha ne vizit e nuk flisja me te, po  koken tek personi prane tij hahaha
Dikur e beri zemren gur e tha: nene kush eshte kjo vajze per mua keni sjell?...me keni fejuar? haha une qesha jo...jo i ktheu nena e vet ai syt s`mi ndante hahaa tani me vije keqe per ate djalin se ndoshta u gezuar i shkreti ...po une kisha malle per nje familjar timin ...e pashe mbas kater viteve hahah ...i shtreguam duart mprapa telave....e ai shtregim dore me ka pas mbet kujtimi i vetum 18 vite me radhe....deri sa patem rastin te shifemi ...Ne vjeshten e mbas Luftes....hahah sot qeshim me ate vizit...


ps. nje nga kujtimet e mija qe me vete mora ne mergim...*

----------


## Çaushi

...e nderuar Ilir*(i)*ana!

Ne shenje respekti po te bej nje sygjerim te vogel...pa dashur te lendoj asgje!
Mundesisht korigjoje shkrimin qe poston ...une ne shume paragrafe kisha veshtersi te definoje, kuptoje plotsisht mendimin qe ke dashur ta shfaqesh...

Psh. po te sjell ketu postimin e me hershem qe ke postu, e i cili eshte shume bukur i kuptuar dhe i shkruar, perndryshe... me behet se shkruani dy veta, me kete dallim kaq te madh te drejtshkrimit.




> *...U nisem rrugës së gjatë dhe të panjohur. Ftohtësi e acartë kishte zënë vend në mua...lotët më kishin lodhur, afër tetë 8 orë kishte që më rridhnin pandalur... as foshnja ime nuk qetësohej... po hallin kush te na dinte se... e vargjet e këngës “Oj Kosovë oj nëna ime”, që na shoqëruan gjatë udhëtimit, ma nxorren jashtë edhe lotin e fundit... 
> 
> Ishte ditë me diell. 7 shtator!
> Diku në Mergim...shtator 1991*


Gjithsesi respekte per ty, qe po sjell ngjarje te rendesishme te se kaluares sone te perbashket te hidhura apo te gezuara qofshin ato ngjarje...jane histori ne vete!

Me mirekuptim
 Çaushi

----------


## Ilirana

> ...e nderuar Ilir*(i)*ana!
> 
> Ne shenje respekti po te bej nje sygjerim te vogel...pa dashur te lendoj asgje!
> Mundesisht korigjoje shkrimin qe poston ...une ne shume paragrafe kisha veshtersi te definoje, kuptoje plotsisht mendimin qe ke dashur ta shfaqesh...
> 
> Psh. po te sjell ketu postimin e me hershem qe ke postu, e i cili eshte shume bukur i kuptuar dhe i shkruar, perndryshe... me behet se shkruani dy veta, me kete dallim kaq te madh te drejtshkrimit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I nderuar zotria juaj Çaushi,

nuk u lendova, po me bere tim more Zotria juaj!

Me vije mire qe me thua ate qe vrene...e shef se diq nuk eshte ne rregull...
Po shume e saket se jeta ndoshta nuk na pergdheluar te gjitheve nje soj...dike me shume e dike pake,ndoshta dike fare...Po fundja nuk jemi fajtore ne per ter ato peripeti...qe kemi kaluar.
Po ku e lame e ku na mbeti, tek shkrimi im....ah kame shume arsye te te theme po nuk dua te ceki  se kryesorja ti e ke vrejte ndoshta e kane vrejte edhe tjeret...
po nuk e kane ate guxim apo jane te natyres tjere.
Si do qofte...une te jame mirenjohese...
*do mundohem te ju beje shkrimeve te mija nga nje amikazh...po ne munges kohe se ketu kohen e kemi shume te shtrenjet...
* Pc. ime ka nje defekt kur dua diq te korigjoje nga shkrimet e mija...me ben delit shume fjale...e me shkone shpesh ne nerva...edhe mua si ty...
* une shkruaj edhe ne vende te ndryshme se kam familjar ne Vende te ndrshme...
*7shtator 91dita qe kam leshuar Kosoven...e ato i kam shkruar ne Agenden time...
*Kurse shator diku ne mergim..eshte; 9shtator, mbas dy dite rrugtimi kam mberi ne Ch e drejte ne Spital...me tim bir i Helmuar nga Helmimet...e Pranveres...
çka e pash te udhes te mos e ceku...se çdo njeri ka peripetit e veta...pra aty kam pas kohe te shkruaj i kam shkruar me detaje...po jo ne teresi...
*Une jame, ajo qe jame...mergimtare...nga Kosova...Ilr(i) ana...pyetje e mire; nje person i imi ka kete emer...se Ilirjana nuk kam mundur me i regjistruar...
Besoje se Zoti çaushi, se jemi te kjarte...se me ke qite ne Gjygjë apo une si frigem  as atij...
* Ah mos te harroje te te theme, se shendeti e ben te veten....andaj besoje se e edhe ju tjeret kemi mirkuptim...


pershendetje nga 
nje mergimtare*

----------


## Ilirana

*Desha sa e sa herë të të them i e vetum ti, je ai qe te fala me me dëshirë te gjitha mengjeset e agimet e para qe prita me ty !Ti je ai qe te fala besimin, fjalen ,zemren time e ter ate energji  te akumuluar me vite desha  vetum me ty t`ndaje.Une me ty, ne fakt  ndava çdo gjeedhe endrrat.   Ti erdhe si Princi i enderrave te mija e u bere pjese e tyreçka mendoje se ato me takonin vetum mua.Shpesh mendoje, as gjë ne jete me e mire nuk me ka ndodhur :se ,njohja me ty !

Ata dite shtator,i ku ende ishte vere Verore ne Prishitneapo Qytetin studenti si e quanim ate kohe.
Ti erdhe si nje ;Rambo ashtu te quanim te gjitha shoqet e mija (zimeret e mija )te dhomespo ky nuk do jete emri  i vetum qe do te quajme ca te thrisnin « ninxha » apo edhe » kaqurreli  » hehe emrat i merrje kur dike dergoje te me thraste  ne dhomenga se nuk te dinin emrin apo edhe ashtu me me deshire te emronin ne artin e tyre si doninpo per dallim nga ato une te quaja me nje emer tjeter qe nuk ka te bej me merin tend faree ty t` pelqente  
Une sa kisha mbaruar provimin  ne nje lend te rende pa pritmas u takuam ne dere sa dola nga provimiti ne fakt po pritje nje shoke tendinai  ishte mbas meje ne rradheune isha liruar nga nje barre e rend qe po mbaja ter Veren ne supee  nuk kisha me kend te ndaje Gezimin ne ato çaste
Me qe shoqja ime, kishte proivimin te nesermen kishte mbet me mesuar e une ..isha vetum

Per qudi une dija se ti studjoje  Difin çka si kisha ardhur ne kete die, ishte ajo se ti ishe shume sportist  e merreshe me sporte kishe ter shoqerin tende qe studjonin  ne Difin( Edukaten  Fizike).
E une te pyeta; pse ishe ne fakultetin tone?tha:  se po prisje nje zimer e ti kishe pas nje provim po ashtu ah. Thash provimet e juaja jane te lehta  haha fillove me qesh sikur te juajathaha
Une mbeta nuk dija si te  largohem   e si te pyes nga se nuk isha edhe  gjendje  se nuk ishte kohathjeshte  isha e gezuar edhe pse me deshire doja ta ndaja Gezimin me dike po jo pikrisht me  ty qe per here te pare ishim  vetum( kishim folurpo une si çapkene qe isha nuk t`kisha  marre edhe aqe seriozisht se me dukeshe tipe jo serioze)
Me ftove ne kaffe ne Byfe te fakultetit per te me qarros ,po me nje arsye qe e gjeta  shpejte se shoqja ime ka provim neser e duhet ta mbeshtes e me prit se nuk e din çka kam ber!?Ah ate kohe nuk kishte  telas henda per ne studentatishte koha e tille

Dulem nga fakulteti  e rrugen e bem deri tek mensa se bashku e une do vazhdoja ne Kodren e Diellitaty u ndam  ..e ti me ftove serish ne kaffe a nuk do vish neser nese  te qerras  per provimin tim vuliminoz? me tregova provimin une fillova te qesh me te madhethash mos ben shakaore si te kemi qene ter kohen nen n je kulm fakulteti e te mos kem pare e ditur se ti studjon diq tjeter haha
Jo tha: une studjoje te njejtin fakultet si ti vetum  dy gjenerata para haha
Disi fillova te skuqem e te ndjeje diq tjeter per nje here me zgjove kurreshtjen te te njof e te ndjeje disi ndryshe .Per mos  te lenduar ty nje ze sikur me tha: po nje kaffe  mund te ndryshoje çdo gjekujdes ani te thash me kujdes, neser mbas dite ti ja prite te Fatoni 
Ate dite shtatori  çdo gje do te ndryshoje ne jeten timeti do te vish e do te behesh   Rambo im qe do te quaj shpesh pastaje do te bejme  Filmin tone te jetes me regji  te Rambos e ne Rolin kryesor e do na takojne neve  pa dyshim.
Do te jeme une e ti shpesh do na quajne ;Qifti me i bukur ne Patinazh haha apo Tarxan und Xhen e ne do ju buzqeshim lehtas  ne sy do fillojme te shijojme jeten  s`bashku ne artin tone do behemi    nje trupe nje mendjeqe do s`fidojme jeten  bashke... hape mbas hapi...

Ah, ate nate shtatori per here te pare po e prisja mengjesin me pa  durim  ..edhe pse isha e lodhur,  provimi me kishte marre shume energji ate vere isha lodhur e dobsuar tej mase  me nje fjale po beja drite si nje qiri..
Po si thone :kollen e dashurin nuk mundesh ti mbash fshetas edhe une ia thash, shoqes  jo ne fillim po ajo e vrejti se une nuk isha ajome tha: me duket se je gezuar shume per provimin e nuk don me na qarros une ne fakt kisha blere  gjera kur dola ne banese  e si zakonisht bleja nje liber po me qe isha takuar me te e ne Prishtine ne Shtator mbahej Panairi i Librit kisha menduar te shkojme me shoqen mbasi edhe ajo te mbaron proviminapo me princin e endrrave tani a mund te shkoja ?...

Ne Faton u takuam sikur te ishim njohur qe moti dyt te lire nga mendimet  sikur dy shoke qe njifeshin prej kohes.po nje nuk e kishim te kjartse çka po ndodhe me neUne mendoja  e pyesja veten si ka mundesi te ndihem aqe mire  e lire e me dukej sikur te gjithe syt ishin drejtuar vetum ne ne nje muzike e leht qe ishte Leiv gjithnje ne Faton me behej si gitarsti luante me me deshire vetum e vetum per neme gjithe se aty shkonin njerzit nje qike  ne moshe e seriozepo edhe ne sikur ishim hy ne ate  shoqerin e tyre  e na kishin pranuar si Serioze ne jete. haha....  

Aty  nuk ishte lokal per te rinjeqe mund te beje gjeste pa  lidhje apo te thyesh normat e shoqerisekjo me pelqente mua ne veqanti ndiesha  shume e vetdijeshme  se me plotevetebesim.Biseda do te marre gjithnje kahje  te mire e me te mire e as njeriti sikur si benin kembet apo goja te te thote: te ikum po ditur si do behej me ne ...me vete thash te behet si te behet  zemra per here te pare po rrehte per te e gjunjet me dridheshin e  shkelqimi i syve te tij sikur reflektonte ne syt e mi e keshtu  per te vazhduar   elam te shifemi ne mbremje ne qytet te shkonim ne kino ahthash a nuk ben te te shkojme neBoro Ramiz Adem Jashari  sotse aty po mbahej Panairi i Librit qe do te blejme nga nje  liber  per provimet qe kishim dheneashtu edhe bem 




*

----------


## Ilirana

*EPIKA

Me shekuj kam shitur gjakun
e rritur jam me gjakun e shitur
Me shekuj kam hëngër me veten
e ditur s'kam të qesh me veten c tepruar...
Miq,

Kosova është gjaku im që nuk falet!

Dite Vere ne Golem....21 korriku...lajm i rend....

si te filloje te shkruaj?....e ku te filloje kur ndjehem e pa fjale sikur edhe shkronjat me mungojne e le me une...nje mergimtate te shkruaje Kujtimin e lajmit te rende per ty!
Une ne fakte jame ajo qe me shume deshire e pasion kame lexuar e degjuar poezin tende...



Nuk munda te besoja lajm...as syve e as vesheve te mi...
Eh...Poeti i Poezise Shqipe do ndahej nga jeta vertum qe te prehet i qete ne Perqafimin e Lumit birit te tij...
I qofte i leht Dheu i Kosoves!Prehje e Qetsi Shpirtit tuaj Pishtar i Lirise!Ti Biri i Kosoves!, frymo lire me vargun e Poezise qe e bere te pavdekur... ne gjiun e Lumit se vargu i poezise sate do te jetoje per jete te jeteve...

E sa e sa nete pa gjume ka kaluar per lumin e me lumin...e dhembjen e tij....
Une si nene e kam kuptuar qe moti se Prindi ben gjitheçka per te birin...e dashurin e tij....
E sa e veshtire qenka te shkruash kujtimin per Ty i madhi Ali Podrimja....
Ti ishe Frymzimi i Rinse breze pas brezi...e ashtu do jete...
Po njerzit e medhenje nuk vdesin, po pushojne  se krijuari...
E ne fakte ata Jetojne me poezine e tyre e frymojne prore ne çdo varge te tyre

Jame krenare e priviligjuar qe ne çdo mbremje Letrare qe organizohej ne Kohen e Studime isha e pranishme ne Biblioteken Kombtare sot( krahinore dikur)...e ne Filozofike....
Ti Ali Podrimja, ishe ai qe me Penden, jo vetum Poezine e beje te ndizeje flake ne mesin e Rinise Kosovare...e me gjere..po ti i beje Ter Rine Shqipatare ane e mbane te behej ; me sy qele, fjaleve e Poezise sate ti jepte kuptimin e plote te fjales e Manifestit tend gjithe Shqipetare!
Kosova eshte gjaku im qe nuk falet...
Ata ne fakte me poezin tende misheroheshin  e njeherit ajo i bente te derdheshin Qelit Sllave  e te tundeshin Burgjet e Kazamatet Sllave nga Rinia Kosovare se çdo dite ajo ishte me sy qele e ndiente Aromen e Lire....
E Vargu Ti Kosove... sa po vinte e Behej Gravure ne Zemrat e Shqiptareve...
Ti Ali Podrimja qe ne moshen 18 Vjeqare po shkruje 
Unë, biri yt, Kosovë

Unë, biri yt, Kosovë t'i njoh dëshirat e heshtura,
t'i njoh ëndrrat, erërat e fjetura me shekuj,
t'i njoh vuatjet, gëzimet, vdekjet,
t'i njoh lindjet e bardha, caqet e tuka të kulluara;
ta di gjakun që të vlon në gji,
dallgën kur të rrahë netëve t'pagjumta
e të shpërthej do si vullkan:-
më mirë se kushdo tjetër të njoh, Kosovë.
Unë biri yt.
Ti Ali Podrimja, kush me shume i njohu endrrat e deshirat e fjetura...e kush me shume se ti  e njohu dhembjen e Kosoves e netet pa gjume  ne fakte ti po i kaloje bashke me ata qe çdo dite e nate trazoheshin nga UDB Sllave...


Ti ike duke perqafuar Lum Lumin  se gjithenje te dukej e te vrante nderdija se 
"Une nuk bere as gje per Lumin!??? shpesh e thoshe e do e theksoje edhe ne Poezin tende... po ter ate dhembje e zbrasetesi e ter ate kohe qe vrisje mendjen 
Si kishe len Lumin te iku...e ti ike ne Perqafimin e tij... vetum e vetum qe ai 
te prehet ne Perqafimin e babait tij... 

Ti je e do mbesesh Frymezimi im e Poeti i Kohes....



Ilirana*

----------


## Ilirana

*Dite Vjeshte ne Mergim... 
________________________________________
Vjeshta, në fillim vjen me shumë naze dhe gjason sa në një qupëz lozonjare sa në një zonjë të rëndëqë i di të gjitha marifetet. Me kalimin e kohës sikur fillon e bëhet një çik më kryeneqe dhe ose bën atë që do o hiç
Unë për veten time Vjeshtën e dua se ka një mister në veteqë të gjithëve na bën të përulemi para saj kur ajo bën mrekullira të papara me natyrën e neve mbesim si kalimtarë rasti, a qoftë edhe Dashnorë Vendiku dore për doreme gojë hapur
Shpesh pra dua të jem Vjeshta që t`i mahnis me mrekullira të gjithë ata që e duan Vjeshtën
Thjesht dua që përmes erës së lehtë të sjelli gjethet nën këmbët tua që ngado që të vesh e shkosh të shkelësh në shtratin e mendafshtë e të ndjesh sa butësi e sa hijeshi i jep rrugës sate që bën e qapat tua bëhen të pandishem dhe pa gjurmë mbrapa...Shpesh bile do kthesh kokën mbrapa për të shikuar atë shtrat gjarpërortë kuqremtë e të pa definuar...e kalimimtarët e rastit as nuk do t`i vëresh sa afër të kalojnëse nga magjia e Vjeshtës je harlisur e të duket se nuk ecën, por fluturonme vete qeshhmmm. A nuk të ka ndodhur kur ulesh në tavolinë të drekosh a të pijsh një kafe diku në natyrë e rastësisht të bie një gjeth nga lartëbuzëqeshë e të duket se njerëzit përrreth të shikojnë me zili, të duket vetja më e/i lumtur për një cast dhe do të thuash me vete Zot dua këto momente t`i shijoj
Kjo ndjenjë të përcjellë deri atë ditë kur të bie një shi i madh e ti i shtangur do të vëresh nga dritarja e makinës, dhomës së ndejës apo zyra e punësdo të thuash Vjeshta, Vjeshta ...hmm edhe kjo do iku..? po nuk iu beson syve se të dhimbset misteri që ajo merr me vete
Përderisa një ditë do vendosësh të bësh shetinë e fundit nëpër rrugët e mbuluara me gjethe... Që në në çdo hap të bëhet sikur ndjenë një pëshpërimë: vjeshta jam unë qesh me vete dhe hedhë hapin me kujdese të shfaqen njëmijë mendime në kokë dhe të kujtohen të gjitha ato shetitje Vjeshte ndër vitegjithnjë të duket se Vjeshta që po ikën ishte më e mira Apo ke edhe Vjeshta të rëndae ofshanë me vetethua: Vjeshtë o Vjeshtë ke të mira e të keqija ti?!
Sa herë vjen Vjeshta me duket se të gjitha ato gjethe janë përshëndetje nga më të mirat që mi sjell era para këmbëve të mijae më të mirat i marr me vete dhe i vë si dekorim bashkë me ndonjë gështenjë mbi tavolinën e bukës dhe derisa të del pranvera mundohem t`i ruaj të gjalla Ato kujtime të bukura vjeshte

Tetore 2011 Venedik*

----------


## Nete

Iliriana ,kjo e vjeshtes me pelqeu shume...xhan!

----------


## Ilirana

> Iliriana ,kjo e vjeshtes me pelqeu shume...xhan!


Nete, po nje zonje e rend si je ti! Si mos ti pelqeje Vjeshta?...xhane!Flm...

----------


## Ilirana

26 tetor Helvtica,

*serish vjen vjeshta serish...mergimi na ndan ty, mua e ata/ato....nga Atdheu nga aroma e atdheut...  e Vjeshta vije e i ben teket e saja....

Sot ne kete dite te Kurban Bajramit, kisha dashur te shetise si dikur...shpi per shpi duke qeshur e gajasur, duke fale perqafimet e marre ato nga njerzit me te dashure!
Duke e zgjuar me nje gezim...nen aromen e mishrave, Paqes e Baklloves qe i bie vul te gjithe Gezimeve te embla qe sjlle kjo Feste Fetare!

Sot...e vetum sot kisha dashur ti perqafoje te gjithe ata qe me duan e i dua...
e jame large ne mergim ku deri tani pos tel. as njeri ne dere nuk nuk te troket...
Ah, mergimi une ketu e te gjithe te dashurit e mi ne Gjermani e ne Kosove e ane e kend Botes Shoqeria,fare e fise....edhe kesaj i thone: jete...jete bile mundohemi qe te lem diq mbas qe femija jone mos te kene fatin tone.
Po si duket...edhe babai im e beri qe ne mos te iknim nga atdheu ...po as ai sot e asaj dite...ben jeten ca ne Atdhe e ca ne mergim....ne gjendemi ne mergim...

*

----------


## Ilirana

*Ditari im…
100 Vjetori i Pavarsise e Flamurit!
Muaji Nentor po iken vetum edhe pake minuta i kan mbet…Eh sa me dhimbset !
Dua sikur ta ndale ta perqafoje e nuk dua ta le te iken…se kete vit si kurr me pare na solli Gezime …
Qe ne fillimviti njerzit te gjithe i gezoheshmi i vogel e i madhe . Ne kishim filluar qe nga janari ti gezohemi Netorit e kishim nje vit te ter ne goje!Ne çdo bised, ne çdo takim ne çdo ndeje miqesie…
Po e theme me gojen plote edhe per juve lexues te DF …aktive e pasive… se e dije edhe ju ashtu keni beri si une e te gjithe Shqiptaret ne ter Trojet Ame, gjitheandje ku valet e jetes na kane sjelle!
Do te thote ndokush ; po hajt mergimtare ku e din ti çka kemi menduar na?
Po shume e saket se nuk e dij…po per Netorin e di!
Se ate duam te gjithe njesoje e mendoje njejte: e dini edhe ju. Po ju theme une …se nuk pritoje me fole de( shkruar de)
Se te gjithe kur mendojme Nentorin –mendojme Flamurin,Ismal Qemailin ,Bacen Is,Vloren e Shqiperin Nenemadhe !? Eshte keshtu apo jo ? theme serish Po. E ju Vazhdoni te duani e mendoni
Per Flamurin e Netorin II.te e Vloren e Ismail Qemalit! Ashtu si bet me kete 1oo vjetor!
Po si mos te shkruaje ende pa ikur Netori kur te gjithe i kishim kthyer Syt kah Vlora…Shqiperia…
Dashti Zoti qe koha mori e mire e te gjithe ata njeze qe kishin ardhe nga te gjithe trevat Shkelqenin ne Ekranin Televizive…
Une me keqeardhje …e theme nuk munda me shkuar…edhe pse me mendje e zemer isha atje…
Ata qe kane qene ju kam shume xili…ata/ato qe ishin e madheruan Festen e ben me madheshtore.
E si mos te madherosh ate Fest te Pavaresise ! Kur mbrrini Qerrja e Ismail Qemalit ne mese Sheshit…
Apo Trimat e Isa Buletinit-Kalorsit e Lirsie* nga tere Kosova ate kohe para 100 Viteve( tani nga Gjilani im hmm) qe kishin bere rrugtimin ne kembe e me kuaje...
ate kohe me plote per plote rreziqe e tani ...po e benin per ta Quar ne vend Amanetin e Baces Is...
qe te benin ter Trupi e mishrat te rrenqethen nga ndjenjat qe te peshkonin prane ekranit e le me te jesh aty…Lum si ju, qe keni qene pjesemarres !
Si mos te shkruaj keto fjale te paketa per Rrugtimin e gjate qe beri Flamuri yne …
Ai ne fakte nuk eshte 100 Vjeqare…ai ka frymuar qe moti …po Armiqet, perandoria Osmane
E Armiqet Fqinje qe kur nuk na lena te frymoje Flamurin e bashke me te edhe ne…
Po ja si per qudi nga te Gjitha…Luftra …beteja,Sfida,Burgje te inskenuara ,Helmime arriten qe te Rilindim serish si Shkronjat Shqipe e Rilndasit tone… e Behemi edhe ne Shqiptare e Kosoves
Shteti me i Ri ne Bote!
Ajo qe ne duam e po ne kete Nentore se çdo Shqiptari i rrah zemra per Flamurin Kuqe e zi!
Nje gjuhe, nje Flamur ,nje Komb, nje Shtet…


Ilirana nga mergimi
Ps. Do kisha shkruar ndoshta edhe me shume e bukur po ja qe jane spontane…e shkruaj aty per aty..
Se edhe koheve te fundit kemi pune e jame shume e zene…koha nuk me ka premtuar
*

----------


## Ilirana

*Ditani im i dashur...
Dimeri i Pare qe me sjelle Gezime!Viti i Ri 2013!
Sa me deshire po pres e kam pritur kete Diemr!Gezimi eshte jo i madhe si nje femije te vogel
Qe pret Babadimerin ti sjelle dhurata  shume e ne mesin e tyre dhuraten me te deshiruar!
Po nje mund te te theme me gojen plote.Une kam pritur gati plote 22 vite qe Vitin e Ri nuk kam pritur ne Kosoven time te Shtrenjet
E pikerisht ishte viti 1991 kur per Here te fundit do te prisja Vitin e Ri!
Ehate kohe( dy vite  me pare..) isha Bere Nuse, nje vit me pare e njeherit isha bere nene  e po prisja femiun e dyte!
Shume gjera kishin ndodhur nga  Vjeshta e viti t1989e  pikrisht Vitin e Ri 1989 do jete viti i fundit ne Roberi?!!!
Ate kohe nje Vit  me pare e kisha prit, Vitin e Ri  tek Prinderit e mi, naten e pare me qe babai me kishte ardhur nga Gjermania.
E  vitin e dyte 91 do e pres ne Familje te im shoq naten  pare, te dyten tek famija ime
Une si e re qe isha, as nuk kisha iden e mendja nuk me ikte se ai do te jete Viti i Ri i fundit( per  22 vite me rradhe) per mua tim shoqe e Vajzen time te vogel
Dhjete vitet e para ne Mergim i festonin me Ch ku vite e ter familja ime
E me vone me kalimin e kohes kur femija do te rriten do marrim rruge per Gjermani sa here femija e koha e mire do na mundsoje te shkojme tek gjyshi!
Po ne Kosove  deri me kete vit nuk kemi pasur, jo mundesin  po ka disa faktore ne 10 vjeqrin e pare nuk do guxojme te shkelim ne Token e Kosoves
me vone Kosova do te çlirohet po ne serish 
Do shkojme  vetum ne Vere se dimerit do kem e para pake pushim vetum nje jave.
E dyta kushtet jo te mira ne Kosovepa rryme pa nxemje e me nje fjale pa  hapsire te mjaftushme te femijeve se jane  mesuar te mos ua prishi rehatin e qetsin e tyre
E tani  do te nisen me qef te beje kete rrugtim se kur mendoje vitin e Ri para 22 Viteve 
Ne cilat kushte e rrethana e festonimTani qe Kosova po Gezon Lirin!Edhe Festa do kete tjeter domethenje .
Po nje nga arsyet qe po i gezohem ketij Viti te Ri 2013! Eshte ajo se per here te pare do kem: 
Nje kulm timin mi Koke ,nje Banese apo Apartmend ( si thone ne Shqiperi) timin ne Zemer te Kosoves ne Prishtine diku, qe kjo ishte nje enderr e imja.
Une ne fakte enderren time te shtrenjet  e  kam realizza qe moti.
Ne kohen kur nuk guxonim te shkonim ne Kosove kisha blere 96 nje Banese ne ndertim  qe femija te ndjehen mire
me gjuhe e te mesohen te duan Atdheunçka edhe  ashtu ben kudo qe shkonin ne :
 Itali, Spanje, Turqi, Franceetjme se miri  ndiheshin shpirtnisht e me gjuhe te  sigurt
edhe pse vete te gjithe jemi deshmitare e te vetdijeshm me cilat peripeti, veshtirsi,kushte higjenike e standardin jetsor
Edhe pse gati çdohera  nga nje vogel pa kujdesi mbaroje ne  emergjence
po as gje nuk i pengonte femijet te ndihen   te disponuarse  fjala e urte e Naimit: me e  embel balta se mjalta.
Andaj kete Vit kam aryse te shumta ti Gezohem Vitit te Ri! per shume arsye...( dasht zoti te mos jete fundi i Botes-po te Fillon Viti  i Ri per Maya kalendarin)...

Ilirana*

----------


## Marya

Ilirana , maya paskan parashikuar gjoja fundin e botes , po nuk paten mundesine te parashikon zhdukjen e tyre si fis,  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ilirana

> Ilirana , maya paskan parashikuar gjoja fundin e botes , po nuk paten mundesine te parashikon zhdukjen e tyre si fis,


Pershendetje Marya,
per Fat te mire Marya, nuk doli ashtu si mendonte Maya! Edhe pse nuk kam besuar!

----------


## Ilirana

*Sot...per qudi erdhi Dielliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii* :buzeqeshje: 
Pranvera, kete vit si per inat...apo me qellim po thuaje se ka harruar te vije ne Alpet Zvicerane...e ne te permalluar per Diellin sa s`ka me jemi sturukur ne çdo fundjave ne shtepi ( banesa) 
e me mellef edhe sot shiiiiiiiii ftohet...ku te dalesh e te shkosh...
Me shume malle  nostalgji...ne pune ne rruge me shoqet e punes fole se ne Atdhmeun tend Dielli  ngrohe çdo dite...bile me nje kreiari i pershkruan njerzit si te rrezitur per mos me thene te pjekur e te rreshkur  nga dielli...
Ca fillojen te qeshin e thone: po mire , Bahemi e shkojme edhe ne ku ka Diell... e keshtu vazhdon biseda me te qeshura e me nje xilli te pa pare e buze varre per te vetmin Diellin!
Shepsh  mendoje, se Diellin e dua me shume se shume...e vetum per vete ....po pa pritmas me shkon buza ne gaze ; e me beht se me thote nje ze:nuk je e vetmja ti qe e don Diellin!...
Se, sa e sa zemra ngrohe ai e sa e sa sy ai i ben te qeshin e shkelqejne si xhevahir...vetum me rrezet e tij pa as edhe nje fjale te vetme....
Po ai din te jete edhe i marre...sa te molise deri shpirte....apo ai din te jete edhe i pa meshire...As nje rreze me dite te tera mos te fale...
Ketu ne ch ne kemi harruar kur Dielli ngrohe e ti falemi atij pa frigen se neser do te iken ...
Po sa here vije e kemi frigen se do iken...sa qele e meshel syt!
Kete vite Dielli ka bere nje padrejtesi te madhe...ketu nuk solli Pranvere Dite te ngrohta Marsi, Prilli apo edhe Maji....
Sot, Dielli erdhi... po me gjasa se edhe neser do leshoje ca rreze e me pase do na le nen meshiren e shiut ...edhe ashtu te harruar ne mergim ku te ftohfti te ngacmon edhe Kocakt ne trupe...
Dje ne mungese Dielli, ne dite pushimi mba nje jave pune....e shijova  nje Wellnes Kur....Irisch Bad...e  ishte nje mbasdite qe do ta mbaje mend gjate...
Pishinat e shumta ne qytetin ku jetoje...komforte e me hyrje falas...po qajne bashke me qiellin e Vrejtuar per Diell as gje tjeter...
Me shpresen  se bile Qershori...do na vije me Diell e do na ngrohe zemrat e akullta....jo, jo do vim ne Atdhe ku Dielli te ngrohe ne çdo stine e Veres pa meshire...

----------

